# What is the laziest breed of dog?



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

What would you all recommend for a companion dog that is calm and quiet in the house, can easily have its exercise needs met on a fenced acre of land, is laid-back with other dogs, and doesn't chase cats or chickens?

My current dogs are getting older, and I'm debating whether I should get another dog when they pass. I'm at a point in my life where I don't have the wherewithall to give vigorous exercise, intense training, and a full-time job to a dog, so I'm wondering if I should just stick to cats in the future... But the thought of being dogless is downright eerie. 

I'd definitely socialize and obedience train a pup, I'm not THAT lazy... just don't want to make entertaining the dog another full-time job.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

i show you some in picture, dont know the breed name in english 

i know some people who have this dog, and its the easier dog i ever met  okay, they had her own head but they always love to lay around 
Berner Sennen Hund

or
Englische Bulldogge

or
Mops
i love this breed
Neufundlaender


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 27, 2012)

English bulldog. We have one that is a year old. I've never had a dog tire out in a game of fetch before me and I've owned many different breeds. She rarely barks and doesn't seem at all prey driven. She just loves cuddling up on the couch. She really is the best dog I've ever had


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Had a Newfie ( Newfoundland) years ago. They are awesome animals, but they are also HUGE!!!!
My Kody stood almost 8 feet tall on his hind legs. He was crazy huge!!


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

You just described my newfoundland. He is always were we are but he just lays and watches us most of the time. He weighs around 125 at a year old though so don't know if you want one quite that big. We absolutely adore him!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The brush coat Shar Pei is generally considered to a "couch potato".


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't think I'd consider a Newf. They are sweet dogs, but the size, the hair, the tendency to lie in mud puddles... all that I could forgive, if not for the DROOLING!  Does anyone breed a drymouth Newf?

Couldn't consider an English Bulldog either--too many health problems.

Shar Pei is definitely out. I've worked with enough of them to know they're not my type.

That's my problem, I'm really picky! It seems all the "lazy" breeds are breeds I wouldn't want to own. :huh:


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Basset Hounds always struck me as lazy and slow, even when they hunt! My daughter's Collie is pretty easy going and very easy to train - I don't know if she is typical, but she will sleep anywhere any time if there's nothing going on. My show type English Setters were very mellow house dogs, though a bit busy as puppies. A good Cocker Spaniel is a wonderful house dog, happy and easy going. 

What size dog are you looking for? Big? Small?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Clumber Spaniel hands down. The Gentleman's hunting dog, at home in the field and more so in the pub!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> I don't think I'd consider a Newf. They are sweet dogs, but the size, the hair, the tendency to lie in mud puddles... all that I could forgive, if not for the DROOLING!  Does anyone breed a drymouth Newf?


many of the landseer breeders bred for the old landseer look. so they have a dryer mouth.
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...680&bih=892&sei=WRyKT6xyhfbzBJuy9eoJ&tbm=isch

I would say pek


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> What size dog are you looking for? Big? Small?


Pretty much any size would be considered, except that I do worry about a smaller dog squeezing under or through our fencing.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

German Shepherd. It might take a bit of time to get through the puppy stage but with good socialization and a little training and you have a darn good dog! Loyal to the get go and great protector. More interested in the perimeter of the property so not in your face. Loving and gentle. smart! 

ETA: GSD mix from the humane society is even better. Although I would not look for anything mixed with Lab. In "MY experience" too many labs are hyper. Also, even though Bulldogs are cool and laid back...they have a lot of stubborn health issues.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I probably have the most hyper dog ever. She is Shar Pei and Black Lab, no DNA test, just Vet's opinion. She is a rescue and we love her to death, issues and all. She is the sweetest and most adoring family dog ever. For a laid back dog, I don't think you can get a better one than a Beagle or a Basset Hound.
We loved our German Shepherds so much but they were all so different in personality. It depends on their breeding I think.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I just got a 2 yr. old terrier mix from the pound, not that I'm recommending a terrier, the chickens would be in danger, but I'm saying consider an adult dog. 
Our animal control officer is really good about being honest about the dogs and you can take one on a trial basis. I love a mutt and this one has to be the ugliest cute mutt ever, already housebroken, gentle with our older dog, good with the grands and has that silly scotty terrier strut, and I don't have to wait two years for him to outgrow the puppy stage and he is up to date on shots and has been cut, plus he is already past that need to chew on everything. 
Many shelter dogs are not strays but lost or abandoned pets and make excellent cuddle buddies.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I would steer clear of the German Shepherd. while they are a great breed they are a working dog. Might I suggest a stuffed dog, doesn't shed, is so calm its scary, knows the command 'stay' without much training, never gets sick, dosen't eat much, never needs to be put outside and will ride the couch forever.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

We have a miniature Schnauzer who fits the bill. And though she's smaller, I wouldn't worry about her squeezing out of a fence. She's too attached to her people, just wants to be with us and please. She's happy to lay around and nap all day or go out and do whatever we're doing. Bonus is how little she eats compared to the big dogs.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I've always had German Shepherds. I love the breed, but they definitely need a job to do, or they're bouncing off the walls. The German Shepherd I have now is 11 years old, still very active, but calm and quiet in the house. Love her to death. But I don't know if I could raise another, and go through the puppy stage again.

I've certainly considered adopting an elder dog at some point in the future. And I like the idea of the stuffed dog--calm, cheap to feed, doesn't poop, and lives forever!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I knew when our German shepherd died a year ago tomorrow that I could not handle another GSD. My husband cannot help at all but he was determined that our back yard would not be the same with out another GSD. We got a small GSD rescue who had not been vetted even though she was supposed to be. She was found of the streets of Atlanta and was very wild. It broke our hearts but we had to let the rescue have her back after she ripped my husband's arms open. She was not mean, but just wild. Now we have another rescue. She is not a GSD and I think she is getting better with her issues every day.
We probably should have got an old dog. I really felt like though that it would be somebody else's old dog. We are committed to the one we have now and our daughter will take her if something happens to us.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Newfie

Great Dane, but well bred. 

I know Whaley is scared of puppies but if you want them to leave livestock alone I would get a puppy.

ETA: Ross they are not attractive dogs IMO, I just want to pull their skin back and staple it to their heads, or take them for some doggie plastic surgery


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

A pug!
I didn't like them till we got one and I doubt we'll ever be without one.
Very sweet, laid back dogs.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I wanted the same thing. Got a Basset. Biggest mistake of my life! That naughty beast could jump from a stand-still up onto the dining room table! And did! Now she just pulls a chair out and climbs up there! She has more energy than ANY dog I've ever had before in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Windgefluester said:


> i show you some in picture, dont know the breed name in english
> 
> i know some people who have this dog, and its the easier dog i ever met  okay, they had her own head but they always love to lay around
> Berner Sennen Hund
> ...


Mops? In what language are pugs called mops? I don't like pugs....but i might try to like them more if they were called mops lol. 

I'm officially changing to name of pugs to mops. 

Your welcome america.



It really depends on the dog, i have a boxer/lab/pit mix who I've had since she was 7 months old. She's always been a couch potato and hates being outside all day. If i have a cookout or something, with out fail, about a hour or two into it she will want to be let inside so she can lounge on the couch.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

My Spud (Red Tick **** Hound/Black and Tan **** Hound) is only 11 months old and the laziest dog I've ever owned. He doesn't even bother with laying down. He just flops.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

i think the best thing you can do, go to a shelter and look for dogs there.... perhaps an older dog. The forster can help you to pick up the right dog for you!

i dont know i think the german shepard is not the right dog for you! we had always german shepards, i grow up with a black shepard, and my own first dog was a mix german shepard (she was really easy) and now i have a shepard mix also (and she have much energy!).... but they need a lot of space, need training and need work. Border collies also, its a breed that want to do something, they want to beware. I really love this breed, but i never ever want one of hthem, if they dont have a job they are crazy dogs...

i know a lot of familys they had border collies and give them away, they beware the kids and thats not so funny...

@Kwings
thanks for the welcome,
its German


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

gapeach said:


> For a laid back dog, I don't think you can get a better one than a Beagle or a Basset Hound.


BWAHAHAHAHAA <sob> it's actually not funny, that just sent me into hysterics a little.

I have a Beagle. _<twitch>_

He cannot be tied up. I don't mean he doesn't like it, I mean it's impossible - and I don't say that lightly. There is not a collar, harness or tie-out system on the market that he can't escape from, and we've not yet been able to invent anything either. 
He nearly killed himself escaping from a wire crate, chewed through the side of our house to get outside once, for no reason that we could figure out other then he didn't feel like being inside that day (did you know in most houses, the walls are less solid then the doors? smart dog) And he must have a thing about doors, because if there is an option besides scratching at one to let us know he wants out - like sailing through the top of our dutch door, or going through a window screen - he'll do that instead. A four foot fence is not even an obstacle to him and I have been tempted to take a ruler and measure the infinitesimally tiny gaps he will get through if he feels too lazy at the moment to just bounce over the top.

Longshadowfarms Basset is pretty typical as well. Hounds are mostly lazy either on TV, or when they've just spent several hours hunting. (My beagle is a model citizen on days he gets to run rabbits for 4 hours or so, he's on the back 3 acres that we don't mow for him right now)

I'd try to find a dog being re-homed. It's easier to find a lazy individual then a lazy breed. Doesn't anyone through your grooming shop ever mention anything? Or, volunteer at the shelter. How they act with the kennel help is more indicative of how they will act at home then if you just stroll past cages.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Otter said:


> I'd try to find a dog being re-homed. It's easier to find a lazy individual then a lazy breed. Doesn't anyone through your grooming shop ever mention anything? Or, volunteer at the shelter. How they act with the kennel help is more indicative of how they will act at home then if you just stroll past cages.


I may do that at some point. I have a client that does rescue, and I know most of their foster dogs, but nothing that feels like a good match. I'm not looking for another dog right this moment, but with my current dogs getting older, it's something I've been thinking about. I'm just at the research stage right now. Whether I find the perfect breed and get a puppy, or the perfect older dog, or maybe even a stuffed dog, remains to be decided.

I've often thought I should just stick to cats from now on, but the thought of being dogless seems eerie.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The very small and toy breeds are often energetic, but can be exercised around the house. Papillons are very nice tiny spaniels, can keep up with you on a hike but doesn't need to "be exercised". Ditto for Boston terriers, cairn terriers, and pugs. If you get a breed with a pushed in face, be sure to get as normal a face as you can.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Minelson said:


> German Shepherd. It might take a bit of time to get through the puppy stage but with good socialization and a little training and you have a darn good dog! Loyal to the get go and great protector. More interested in the perimeter of the property so not in your face. Loving and gentle. smart!
> .


Are you NUTS??? LOL! Sorry, just kidding, Duke has been the best dog with the exception of my beloved chow, CJ. He adjusted his energy levels to meet ours...when we were kicked back chilling, so was he. When we were outside playing, so was he. He has given me 12 years of wonderful companionship, outstanding loyalty and love. The only reason he is still fighting his DM I believe is his desire to stay here and protect DD.

Brandy, however...(shudders)...at 9 months we have to have a pro trainer come out here on Wednesday to help us deal with her issues.

I would say my chows have been the biggest couch potatos ever, but are always game for a walk. I know most peole hate chows, though; shame, a well adjusted chow can be the best dog ever for a laid back family. Cricket has once again disproven the theory of viscious chow, he is such a good boy. But the reputation preceeds them, and most people aren't willing to take the chance. Easily housebroken with a natural desire to stay clean, loyal to the family but still a good watch dog, wary of strangers but warms up to them after they realize no one is going to hurt the family. Stubborn, though. I have never even had a chow that plays with toys once out of puppy stage. So laid back and lazy it is almost sad, lol.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ha, I'm glad otter said it. Small hounds can be insane; sometimes they are gems and I adore them. Sometimes they are destructive hellbeaasts and you want to scream at the creators of the breed.

I also suggest you look for an individual rather than breed. Maybe treat yourself to skipping the puppy stage this time... it is so nice to bring a dog home who already won't chew or peer on the floor.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I will sell you Brandy for $1.99.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Are you NUTS??? LOL!


Yeah...I don't know what I was thinking when I posted that. :bash: Actually I was thinking about our Boris and some other GSD that I know that are really laid back. But I forgot about BoBo. Our GSD that passed away 4 years ago. He was a MANIAC! On the go all the time!

SO I retract my statement that a German Shepherd would make a lazy dog breed. :ashamed:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

beccachow said:


> Are you NUTS??? LOL! Sorry, just kidding, Duke has been the best dog with the exception of my beloved chow, CJ. He adjusted his energy levels to meet ours...when we were kicked back chilling, so was he. When we were outside playing, so was he. He has given me 12 years of wonderful companionship, outstanding loyalty and love.


And I have had German Shepherds like that--my 11 year old GSD is awesome that way. Even as a pup she had a good "off" switch. But not all of them are like that, especially as puppies. While I love the courage and stable temperaments of the working-bred dogs, I think the energy level and need for a "job" is too high for me at this point.



> I would say my chows have been the biggest couch potatos ever, but are always game for a walk. I know most peole hate chows, though; shame, a well adjusted chow can be the best dog ever for a laid back family. Cricket has once again disproven the theory of viscious chow, he is such a good boy. But the reputation preceeds them, and most people aren't willing to take the chance. Easily housebroken with a natural desire to stay clean, loyal to the family but still a good watch dog, wary of strangers but warms up to them after they realize no one is going to hurt the family. Stubborn, though. I have never even had a chow that plays with toys once out of puppy stage. So laid back and lazy it is almost sad, lol.


It's funny because just out of curiosity, I decided to do some of those "breed selector" things online--and Chows kept coming up.  Honestly, I don't "hate" Chows, I just don't trust them. As a rule, they have no compunction about biting people. And of course everyone with a Chow says THEIR Chow is an exception to the rule. 

But I've learned over the years that while a Chow may behave one way with their family, having a stranger reach into their crate, put them on a table, and attempt to clip their nails is a WHOLE 'nuther ball game. Would you trust Scooter not to bite in that scenario? 

Personally, I just don't want the liability of that breed. Since I run my grooming business from my property, my dog must be tolerant of people coming and going.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Greyhounds are known as the eighty pound couch potatoes. They like to run and play in bursts but they are real home bodies. Some may have the tendency to chase cats but our friends who have now had 5 retired racedogs have had cats, other dogs, children and even ferrets around the Greys and they wereall just so easy going.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I keep hearing that Greyhounds make good couch potatoes, but I do worry about them going after my chickens.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Great Dane has been one on my list. I like big dogs, especially ones that don't drool. A friend of mine that raises all sorts of fowl, but specializes in peafowl, always has a dane. It lounges around the house with her and one rare occasion does a couple of laps around the backyard and is sufficient. The farm we get our hay from has an entire pack of danes that roam free around their farm.

But that's just me. I just cannot do little dogs.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Look at any breeds that are considered lap dogs. We have a 1/2 Havanese 1/2 ----zu , both bred for the aristocracy, one for the Cubans and one for the Chinese. She will run and play and walk with you if you want her to but she is just as happy laying around sleeping or watching the birds out of the sliding door. She couldn't be bothered with trying to get out of your fence, all she wants in life to is to with you. Good luck choosing when the time comes..it is always so hard..so many dogs to love out there.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Minelson said:


> Yeah...I don't know what I was thinking when I posted that. :bash: Actually I was thinking about our Boris and some other GSD that I know that are really laid back. But I forgot about BoBo. Our GSD that passed away 4 years ago. He was a MANIAC! On the go all the time!
> 
> SO I retract my statement that a German Shepherd would make a lazy dog breed. :ashamed:


I have met laid back GSDs before, they've always been American bred.. More pet lines than working lines.

I think once you've had the working lines, you're just never pleased with the pet lines. LOL


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

No, poor old Scooter was very timid and more like what they say a chow is as far as temperment. He was happy to be locked up when strangers came in.

Yeah, with a grooming business a chow might not be the dog for you. While DD lays all over him, pulls his fur, kisses him in the mouth and generally abuses him, he does have that tendancy to be very stand-offish with strangers until they get to know him. They are also roamers and runners, every chow owner I have ever spoken to has to make sure they are secured or you will see a fuzzy butt running at full speed down the road.

That being said, if you raise Mr. Chow from a puppy being around people they do socialize well. Being back here I don't have a lot of people and Cricket hasn't been socialized. He is very friendly with the regulars, though.

Chows just don't care. About much of anything. I had one, Snuggle, that was nearly non-existent unless he needed a pet or to go out. I like that independant streak; that is why Brandy is driving me insane.

Besides...look at chow pups...you must admit, all puppies are cute, but chow pups, oh my heavens!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

It's funny, both Duke and Brandy are from working lines. It is very apparent that Brandy would make a great working dog while Duke, who's parents were grand champion Shu...er..Shi...you know, those dogs, it isn't as forward in his personality as it is in Brandy.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Any of the mastiffs. We have 2 bull mastiffs and they just love to lay around. In fact they are recommended for apartment dwellers because they are that lazy. But that being said, they were bred for protection of the kings hunting lands. They will pin the intruders and wait for you. Might kiss you to death.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ross said:


> Clumber Spaniel hands down. The Gentleman's hunting dog, at home in the field and more so in the pub!


I completely agree with this suggestion. But they are hard to find.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

beccachow said:


> Besides...look at chow pups...you must admit, all puppies are cute, but chow pups, oh my heavens!!


Oh my lord, I know! Bassets and Beagles have the same problem!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

There's such a thing as a short haired chow. Smooth coated chows. They have a tendency to be much more friendly than the long haired ones because they don't have all of that hair to obscure their vision and less hair makes the dog much more comfortable.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ted, that is an interesting observation. I used to shave Scooter (Rest in peace, old soul) every summer and we always remarked that he was a different dog, happier and calmer.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

A bit of thread drift, but I always have gotten along great with my Chow customers... From the first one, whom I picked up at their farm house (first time grooming her), where she was chained up in front and no one was home! I talked a bit, walked calmly back, unclipped her and let her into my car. She really was a doll. I did her many times and worked on some problem coat for her, she was patient, sweet and lovely. 

I did three totally unsocialized Chows from a farm. They came in all matted up and terrified. I remember the junky place I had to work at the time, I got them in the bathroom (didn't have crates for three of them), where I had to sweet talk them out from behind the toilet to get them on the table. I think I had a home made catch noose, which I used, but they weren't leash trained anyway. I got them done and they enjoyed being short haired they got quite a lot better every year I did them (yah, once a year, whether they needed it or not!). 

My last Chow customer was a 14 yr old that was pretty badly matted and didn't either see or hear too well. I was very gentle with her and had no problems, but when they came to get her, they tried to get her in their van and got her all wound up. I made a mistake and tried to help them - she was startled and snapped at me. I don't blame her actually. They decided that she was too confused and uncomfortable and put her down soon after that, but she'd been a very good dog for many years. 

That's actually the only "bad" experience I've had with Chows in 35+ years of grooming (though not a ton of Chow customers in that time). I like them. Of course I get along with grooming most cats too. I think Chows can be hard to read and are often more reactive than many breeds, but not bad dogs if you understand them.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of the Shih's I see are calm, quiet lap dog with very low drive...if you dont mind bug eyes, bowed legs, grooming and stinking faces with eye boogers...


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Doxies that I have seen and our own are quite, they seem to like to find a warm place and sleep.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm no help. I have Border Collies. Even my totally blind old dog is a busy beast.

However, when I went to college, we were allowed to bring our dogs along to night classes. One girl brought her Whippet, who hung out under her desk and snored. She said she'd had several whippets and they were all the same. I dont know if you'd still have chicken issues with a Whippet but the size is more manageable. I used to call Trevor the "anti-border collie" because he was so opposite to what I had at home.

Some day, I'll have a Whippet. I also love Papillions, who are little border collie personalities with cuter ears.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

As some have said, I loved my Great Danes. They may be big, but they are a house dog. My Labs love going outside and then there are the Great Danes that would rather just stay in the house. Couch potatoes.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Tibetian mastiff. Her name is wish, and I swear she can get tired watching someone walk by.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Retiered racing greyhound. All of the ones I have meet wanted to lounge around and do nothing.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

airotciv said:


> As some have said, I loved my Great Danes. They may be big, but they are a house dog. My Labs love going outside and then there are the Great Danes that would rather just stay in the house. Couch potatoes.


Ooh, yes. Unless you want portable/easily boardable... then, I know folks who swear by their Italian Greyhounds. 

I still vote individual over breed though. Lady down the street has a teenaged Dane who is, ah... NOT a couch potato. He's a rare one though.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Wolf Flower,
I share your opinion about chows, but I have also worked with an exception. Part of the exception was that he was from show kennel and very well socialized and came to get groomed every 3-4 weeks. He loved every one. So, maybe not all hope is lost?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

lexa, my beloved CJ was like that, God rest his sweet soul. When I left him for the groomer they would let him wander throughout the office. I am hoping to socialize Cricket to that point as well.

Most people instinctively are afraid of them, however, and this might actually hurt WF's business, I am afraid. On the positive note, he would be used to grooming from a puppy up and be socialized from the start, that makes a positive beginning. Still, not a gamble worth taking in her situation.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I imagine there MUST be good Chows out there, since the ones that are shown must allow a judge to touch them.

I have worked with a lot of Chow crosses that have been just fine, others not so much... I agreed to do one client's Chow mix, until she came in with her arm bandaged up and in a sling and said "Do you still want to groom him?" Now, a dog who bites its owner will certainly have no compunction about biting me, so I politely declined.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Robotron said:


> Any of the mastiffs. We have 2 bull mastiffs and they just love to lay around. In fact they are recommended for apartment dwellers because they are that lazy. But that being said, they were bred for protection of the kings hunting lands. They will pin the intruders and wait for you. Might kiss you to death.


X2 Bullmastiff. Very Attentive to people and their surroundings, but really don't want to do anything else but lay around and nap. Not excitable and they LOVES the people. Not bred to bite but knock down. The kids do well around him though.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> I imagine there MUST be good Chows out there, since the ones that are shown must allow a judge to touch them.
> 
> I have worked with a lot of Chow crosses that have been just fine, others not so much... I agreed to do one client's Chow mix, until she came in with her arm bandaged up and in a sling and said "Do you still want to groom him?" Now, a dog who bites its owner will certainly have no compunction about biting me, so I politely declined.


Wow. If mine bit me you wouldn't have to groom him, he'd be humanely euthanized.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

You know enough about different breeds from your business, I agree with the others who said rescue a mixed breed  Just find the personality you want - don't worry about the breed. You'd be a great embassador of what lovely dogs are in the shelters/rescues!

If you want low maintaince then you don't want a puppy do you? We much prefer adult dogs over pups. Yes they are cute but we are too busy for a puppy at this point. We foster labs and lab mixes. Like you already know this may not be the breed for you, but we've certainly had some who were only 4-5 years old that were just couch potatoes! The rescue has one right now and she is so sweet and mellow. Just stands there wagging her tail - loves everyone! Dog, cat, person. I can't even imagine she'd chase a chicken. LOL

I bet when you are ready the dog will find you


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, it will be a while yet before I get another dog... it's true, I have experience with a lot of breeds from grooming them, but having them in my shop for a couple of hours is a far cry from actually living with them! If all I was doing was grooming, I'd have long-legged terriers all day long. I love grooming them, and their terrier attitude is entertaining. But I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't want to LIVE with one. I don't know. I could change my mind about that.

I could very well end up simply looking through the shelters for an older dog that has the personality and temperament I need, regardless of breed.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

A Pug would be a great dog for you. They are so laid-back, a total couch potato, but will have short periods of playfulness that are comical and entertaining. 

They have to be a house dog, but will enjoy going outside and following you around. They are a velcro dog in that they need and love to be with their owner at all times, and sitting on your lap is what makes them happiest.

They are a hardy dog, but cannot be outside but for short potty breaks during extremely cold or hot weather. They simply cannot breathe well in that kind of weather. I have heard that Pugs can have health problems. Mine never has. He is 7 years old and never had any health problems at all....they are awesome dogs! Would work great for you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SageLady said:


> A Pug would be a great dog for you. They are so laid-back, a total couch potato, but will have short periods of playfulness that are comical and entertaining.
> 
> They have to be a house dog, but will enjoy going outside and following you around. They are a velcro dog in that they need and love to be with their owner at all times, and sitting on your lap is what makes them happiest.
> 
> They are a hardy dog, but cannot be outside but for short potty breaks during extremely cold or hot weather. They simply cannot breathe well in that kind of weather. I have heard that Pugs can have health problems. Mine never has. He is 7 years old and never had any health problems at all....they are awesome dogs! Would work great for you.


Our 11 year old has diabetes (developed late in life) and takes insulin but he's never had any breathing problems or other pug kinds of problems. He also doesn't have those weirdly protruding eyes that some pugs do.
I never much liked them but my daughter has adored pugs since she was a toddler so we got him for her when she was 6 (why he's named Pugsley). 
He has been a joy. So funny and so sweet and kind. He traipsed around with my daughter everywhere and she even taught him to swim ... no mean feat for a bowling ball with legs. 
My older daughter is getting married this summer and she is looking for a pug puppy. Her fiance thought they were silly dogs till he got to know Pugsley. Now he's a pug convert too.


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I have an English Mastiff she is about 175 pounds and is one lazy thing. She will bring you a ball to play but then just plops down and decides carring it over to you was enough exercise. LOVE HER. She did not chew as a puppy and just lays around I will never own anything but one now. Worse thing is she does drool


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

beccachow said:


> Most people instinctively are afraid of them, however, and this might actually hurt WF's business, I am afraid.


I am not a big chow fun, but I would get one like Jack myself, and something I noticed in my area is, that there are certain people who are afraid of them. For them all smooth coated dogs are pits, small ones are chis and fuzzy ones are chows. I was growing out my poodle for grooming demo and took her to flea market freshly bathed and blown dryed. Do you know how many people asked me if she was a chow? 3! I guess my point is that show chows look so much different from "street" ones that most people would only guess what it is, would most likely guees it is a bear or a lion, LOL. Get a smooth coated one and no one will even know what it is.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

[[[.....I will sell you Brandy for $1.99. ....]]]]

Sure. I'd take Brandy for $1.99. A couple of hours of road work every day, an hour of fetch, and some good long obedience lessons would fix her right up.

I've owned a lot of German Shepherds, but I've always stayed away from the working continental lines. Working American lines are great, but the Europeans want something different from their dogs than I want.

For quiet dogs: Shih Tzu. You set them down and they stay there. More like a stuffed toy than a dog.

Pug: Great house dogs.

Japanese Chin: very quiet,although want a lot of cuddling.

Cavalier Spaniel: the goldfish of the dog world, for their easy undemanding care.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

My Pit/Boxer-Duke....all he wants to do is drink beer and lay on couch..a truly LAZY dog,but he loves me and I love him...


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

GrannyCarol said:


> *Of course I get along with grooming most cats too*. I think Chows can be hard to read and are often more reactive than many breeds, but not bad dogs if you understand them.


That's the trick - chows are really cats in dog suits 



beccachow said:


> Wow. If mine bit me you wouldn't have to groom him, he'd be humanely euthanized.


I completely agree - and think this is why you do well with chows, they require owners who are not pushovers. The human must be in charge for a good chow. 



lexa said:


> I guess my point is that show chows look so much different from "street" ones that most people would only guess what it is, would most likely guees it is a bear or a lion, LOL.


We had a show kennel when I was young. I had my first champion when I was five (my mom showed him). All of our chows were well socialized - and out in public a lot. So many people would ask if they could pet my bear  I loved it and my parents never worried about me when we were together. He would never let me get into trouble.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you considered a greyhound? They must have a fenced yard, but they are happy to go at your speed on a leash and are real couch potatoes in the house. Short hair. Gentle. Big enough to not go under the fence. Dry mouth. The only drawback with them is they must be on a leash if not in a fenced area outside, since they are bred to chase whatever moves.


----------

